# Kudos to Cavan!



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Great profile on Hygrophila balsamica in the latest The Aquatic Gardener (TAG), July - September 2005, Volume 18, number 3. Great work! 

By the way everyone, this whole issue is just fantastic!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Thank you. I'll be doing more of those, which reminds me that I should finally get around to renewing my subscription so I can see it!


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Congrats! I haven't recieved mine yet. I guess I should check the mailbox more than once a week though. *sigh*


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Darn, I think I'm due to renew too.

Anyway, congrats on your good work Cavan.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Congrats indeed! Always nice to see people getting their work publishes


----------

